# Chicago Electric charge regulator question



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I bought one of the cheapy 7 amp charge controllers from Harbor Freight. In the operating instructions it states: "Over Charge Protection: The charge regulator will automatically shut off power input from the solar panel to the battery to prevent damage to the battery. In this case, immediately disconnect the solar panel from the charge regulator." Why is that necessary? Why does it say to disconnect the panel? Isn't that what the charge controller does? Doesn't it stop the power from the panel? Thanks.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Dunno.. I use one for my outdoor lighting and I never disconnect it. I figure the same as you..


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

First of all, it is as you stated, a cheapie. I wouldn't even consider using one of those toys when working with elec in any form. The reason they say to disconnect it is, you most likely have more amps coming in then it can safely handle, and will only burn it out, and maybe the building it is in should you keep using or trying to use it. What do you have for solar panels ?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Why is it necessary to tell people that a cup of coffee may be hot?

or that a knife may have sharp edges?

Just consider it as written to (or by) lowest common denominator of the human race.

WWW


----------



## reubenT (Feb 28, 2012)

I got the 45 watt 3 panel set from HF, the regulator that came with it quickly overheated and burned out, I just connected a diode in the line (to prevent batteries from discharging through the panels at night) and run it strait to the batteries, since it was running a water pump regularly and keeping up a drain on the system. Worked OK when the sun shone plenty, ran out of juice with few cloudy days. Since then my neighbor tied it in with his other solar panel to help balance the loads and charging rates. 

In another situation I had a 10 W panel on a car battery running a 12V electric fence, no charge controller, and it eventually blew the battery up, literally, shredded it, excess hydrogen gas from over charging.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

We've got a 50 watt panel on this controller. Its running the DC water pump. Do all batteries discharge through the panels at night? Do I need a diode? What kind?


----------

